# sssssssssspeed six



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

A few months back, I bought the wife an SR40....she likes it, I like it.....being a Beretta guy at heart, didn't know if I would, but it's nice......so, I told the wife, that we need a revolver to round out our firearms........so, tomorrow, I pick up a "minty" Ruger speed six stainless in 9mm. Took me a while to find one in great condition. From some investigating, and what I have read....they are getting more and more scarce, especially in the 9mm. Any speed six owners out there?


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

I have one in .357, blued and still in good shape. Locks tight but shows a little holster wear. I love the way it shoots. Accurate as heck. I did not know they made a 9mm in speed six! They are getting hard to find. Quit making them in 1988.


----------

